# Bunk House 320Bh Vs 292Bh



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Just wondering if any one knows if the 320bh model has a larger bunk house area than the 292bh model? It looks like it may comparing the floor plans.

Thanks


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Almost identical bunk rooms.

320 may have just a tad more floorspace, but it is the same configuration as the 292.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The 320 is almost 3 feet longer than the 292, so it has more floor space somewhere. Looking at the floorplans, the bunk rooms look pretty much the same. The front bedroom in the 320 certainly looks bigger, and has more storage space, but I just can't wrap my head around this new mammoth slide from Keystone. Not sure if I'd want the bed 6 inches from the sofa, and the television is oddly placed, facing the kitchen.


----------



## Wisconsin Outbacker (Mar 26, 2012)

From the bedroom wall/entertainment center back, the 292BH and 320BH are identical. the differance is up front in the bedroom. The 320BH has much more floor space and closet/wardrobe space than the 292BH. We looked at both and bought the 320BH.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Fellow Tundra owner (Insomniak) just can't convince myself to pull something as long as the 320bh or the 312bh. Like them both however. If I ever get a new camper, I may have to go with the 292bh.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

FWIW, I believe the first three digits in the model # refers to interior square feet. It makes sense with my 329fbh, because the length of my rig is 35' 2".


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Wisconsin Outbacker said:


> From the bedroom wall/entertainment center back, the 292BH and 320BH are identical. the differance is up front in the bedroom. The 320BH has much more floor space and closet/wardrobe space than the 292BH. We looked at both and bought the 320BH.


Would you be able to take a couple pics of the entry to the front bedroom (is it a tight squeeze?), and the television when it's pulled out? Neurotic minds are curious!


----------



## Richie Rich Vt (Mar 18, 2012)

The 320bh has much more room than the 292. The front bedroom is great, the back is about the same. The 320 has more storage and the front bedroom has its own closet. As far as towing it with a Tundra, I have no problem. I bought my 320 then my Tundra. I live in Vermont and towed up some good size incline and didnt even know the trailer was there. The TV is on a swivel arm and is no problem watching from couch. I cant wait till 5/1 so I can use my new 320bh.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

So was just mainly interested in the size of the bunk bed area between the two models. Seems like they are pretty much the same.

Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Richie, what type of hitch to you use? The 320 hitch weight is not giving you problems with your Tundra?


----------



## Richie Rich Vt (Mar 18, 2012)

vikecowboy said:


> Richie, what type of hitch to you use? The 320 hitch weight is not giving you problems with your Tundra?


Hey, sorry it took so long to get back to you. I use a equalizer brand weight distribution hitch. I seriously had no problem towing the 320. Tundra has Rock Warrior package with Tow package and 5.7 engine.
No worries.
Rich


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

vikecowboy said:


> Thanks for the replies. Fellow Tundra owner (Insomniak) just can't convince myself to pull something as long as the 320bh or the 312bh. Like them both however. If I ever get a new camper, I may have to go with the 292bh.


Great choice in my opinion!!!!!!! Can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

They just need an outside kitchen like the 312bh in these two models!


----------



## Wisconsin Outbacker (Mar 26, 2012)

```

```



Insomniak said:


> From the bedroom wall/entertainment center back, the 292BH and 320BH are identical. the differance is up front in the bedroom. The 320BH has much more floor space and closet/wardrobe space than the 292BH. We looked at both and bought the 320BH.


Would you be able to take a couple pics of the entry to the front bedroom (is it a tight squeeze?), and the television when it's pulled out? Neurotic minds are curious!
[/quote]
Insomniak,I will post some pictures of the bedroom entrance and TV on the swivel mount but it will have to be after mothers day weekend because we will not be around until then. In the mean time I can tell you that there is enough room to walk into the bedroom with out having to turn sideways and the TV
swivels out far enough to comfortably watch it from the couch with out blocking the door way.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Wisconsin Outbacker said:


> From the bedroom wall/entertainment center back, the 292BH and 320BH are identical. the differance is up front in the bedroom. The 320BH has much more floor space and closet/wardrobe space than the 292BH. We looked at both and bought the 320BH.


Would you be able to take a couple pics of the entry to the front bedroom (is it a tight squeeze?), and the television when it's pulled out? Neurotic minds are curious!
[/quote]
Insomniak,I will post some pictures of the bedroom entrance and TV on the swivel mount but it will have to be after mothers day weekend because we will not be around until then. In the mean time I can tell you that there is enough room to walk into the bedroom with out having to turn sideways and the TV
swivels out far enough to comfortably watch it from the couch with out blocking the door way.
[/quote]
Cool! Thanks, I'll pass it along to those who are wondering. Every photo we've seen out there doesn't help answer those two questions.


----------

